# Buce growth rate?



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I have read that buces are slow growers. Are they as slow as anubias?


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd say in general they are on par with Anubias Nana or Nana Petite. Of course there are different types of both Anubias and Buce, with varying speeds of growth, so this is a generalization. I do think a happy Buce can be motivated to grow baby side shoots more often than Anubias however.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Growth rates can vary based on the species/variation, IME.
In general though, i would agree that _most_ are comparable to _Anubias_ in their growth rates. There certainly are exceptions, however.

Some examples from my previous collection:

_Bucephalandra 'Kudangan'_ - Slowest grower out of the 100+ variations i had at one point - stayed this tiny for the 2 years that i had it









_Bucephalandra motleyana 'brown'_ - Probably one of the fastest growers - harvested 3-5 medium plants every couple of months


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

agreed with centromochlus. Buces growth rates varies. in my case i have medium lighting and no co2. how ever my buces always produces a new leaf evry two weeks.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

How many of them put out more than one new leaf per week?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fishly said:


> How many of them put out more than one new leaf per week?


its really hard to say. there are so many factors that determine growth rates of plants. you can have the same plant in two different tanks and they wont grow the same, even with the exact same set up and parameters.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Fishly said:


> How many of them put out more than one new leaf per week?


I'd consider a single leaf/week to be a pretty fast-growing Buce. 
Answer to your question: Very few.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Over time they pick up their rates of growth, generally after 2-4 months, maybe 6 months, they fully adapt to the tank and start growing pretty well. 

Not good plants for the impatient.


----------

